# Another LAPD OIS



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

"In this episode," the female officer is shot while the male officer takes out the bad guy. The suspect is extremely compliant up until he shoots her. Amazing how fast things can happen.

The female officer is back to work "hooking and booking" bad guys. Another example of why there's really no such thing as a "routine traffic stop" and why it's better to have two officers whenever possible.

I also like the way we put the video briefing together so the public understands what they're seeing.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

That's was insane, quick, methodical you can tell he had planed that out in his head over and over he just had to implement it in real life and when he did it just that fast fluid motion. The Officer herself was quick too she parried that gun down and probably avoided a bullet to the face.

My only critique and its not worth much: Its sound like they pretty much knew him and his story, as soon as she gave him the exit order, if I was the cover officer maybe have your weapon at the ready and watch his waist band and hands just a little bit better.


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

LAPD debriefs the public better than most departments debrief their officers.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

You're right Rodney, she did recognize him as a gang member she had dealt with before.

As for the cover officer, he did all he could do in that type of situation. I spoke to both of them recently. The suspect had the gun secreted under his thigh so the passenger officer couldn't see it. When the suspect was getting out of the car, he reached for it and came out with it, that fast. It's pretty much impossible to react any faster than he did. These two officers are GED (Gang Enforcement Detail) officers. They don't have their guns out on every stop, especially when the guy is as compliant as this guy was.

The passenger officer's gun was in his holster when the suspect came out shooting. I still think it was amazing how fast the officer drew his gun and got hits over the top of the car the way he did, all while being shot at at very close range. (He recently received a TOP COP Award in Washington DC for this incident.)

On a side note, the gang this suspect belongs to, made death threats against the male officer, even though the gangster shot first and the officer was just defending himself.

I also like how calm they both were on the radio and the fact he knew exactly where he was when he put out the help call. That's not always the case when you watch some of these videos.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

I've shared this video before, but it's relevant here too. This happened in Boston a few years back. Very similar circumstances, gang unit stopped a vehicle in which they knew the occupants, suspect was very cooperative until he almost instantly shot the officer at the door in his face. Like in your incident, I think both the officer's reactions and communications were excellent.


----------

